# Not eating Fla. raw shellfish for a while!!



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

_Health officials in Florida are warning beach-goers and lovers of seafood to be cautious of a deadly flesh-eating bacteria as cases of it spread across the state. Officials say nine people in Florida have died so far in 2013 from the vibrio vulnificus bacteria._
_Officials warn that coming into contact with the bacteria runs an individual the risk of becoming sick, and that half the cases will end up being fatal. And while the bacteria occurs naturally in seawater, health officials say it can get into a person's bloodstream through an open wound or from consuming raw shellfish. For better protection, they advise anyone with an open wound to avoid contact with the water, and for everyone to cook shellfish properly._


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Dang! Need some cold weather i guess...


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I will have 4 doz. Raw oysters please!!!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

One should never eat oysters from FL waters in the summer. Vibrio is what killed the oyster beds in east bay a couple of years ago.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Not sure that...*

...vibrio is what killed the oysters, but it can kill people , or cause the need for amputation and or loss of flesh in areas spreading from the wounded area.
It is mostly dangerous to men over fifty who have any kind of immuno deficiency such as heavy drinkers or other liver ailments. When I last studied up on iot a few yrs back, there were no known cases of a viable (under menopause age or no hystorectomy ) woman to contract it... 

It is here....
If you get a marine cut or puncture, I am told by specialist to force bleeding and not sew/close or seal the wound... probably newer research is in order...


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

Most if not all those cases are in Volusia and Flagler counties if I remember correctly.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Man I keep hearing about this. Should I concern myself with this? I fish every weekend and surf as often as possible. I dont consume any raw shellfish.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

were the 9 deaths caused by shell fish, or a scrape or a cut on a swimmer or jet ski ?

how did these 9 people get vibrio ?


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Dang, I went swimming yesterday after slicing a good chunk off the inside of my finger off.


----------



## tightlinessportfishing (May 18, 2008)

*take it serious*

I am fighting it right now,,from Lee county fla. small scrape on my arm turned into this


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Jeez. Maybe I'll put some antibiotic ointment on my finger now.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Any update on tightlines?? 

Evidently someone recently contracted this from a fishing trip last Monday here in Pensacola while wade fishing in the ICW he is now in total kidney failure and in ICU with no hope. Stay out of the water folks...


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

tightlinessportfishing said:


> I am fighting it right now,,from Lee county fla. small scrape on my arm turned into this


Ugh, did you get this in PCB? Guess I'm done surfing till they get this figured out.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Any chance dogs can get it? I went fishing last week and brought home some amberjack. As I was frying it up I gave my dog some of the raw pieces that didn't look good. I noticed the other day he hasn't touched his food bowl which I usually fill every morning. Going on three days and the bowl is still full. He will eat table scraps but won't touch his dry food. Something has got to be wrong. I'm take him in tomorrow I'm a bit worried now.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

dailysaw said:


> Any chance dogs can get it? I went fishing last week and brought home some amberjack. As I was frying it up I gave my dog some of the raw pieces that didn't look good. I noticed the other day he hasn't touched his food bowl which I usually fill every morning. Going on three days and the bowl is still full. He will eat table scraps but won't touch his dry food. Something has got to be wrong. I'm take him in tomorrow I'm a bit worried now.


Dogs do that crap. Mine is a very picky eater. Bout the time I get worried, he starts eating and won't stop.

Any chance he could be eating somewhere else??

Are there any recent links to the bacteria topic?? I ask because I hear the same story every year or so.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

On second thought Daily, If you think your dog is sick, take him to the doctor. You know him better than me. I wouldn't want anything to happen to him.

But mine does have some crazy habits.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Jlw he doesn't get out of the yard so other food is off the table. I'm going to take him in just incase. Thanks for the reply


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

hsiF deR said:


> Ugh, did you get this in PCB? Guess I'm done surfing till they get this figured out.


I'm worried about tightlines, no activity since 9/30 he is usually pretty active.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Any update on tight lines?


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

floorman1 said:


> Any update on tight lines?


Maybe this is him? http://www.tightlinessportfishing.com/ if anyone wants to call him


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

feelin' wright said:


> One should never eat oysters from FL waters in the summer. Vibrio is what killed the oyster beds in east bay a couple of years ago.


I may be wrong but what killed the oyster beds in Escambia and Easy Bay a few years ago was a certain so called captain that was banking on a BP settlement. 

There may have been some dragging, diving and some other illegal activities that occurred.

Just saying.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

This is what the stats on tightlines say: 
About tightlinessportfishing:
Location Panama City Beach 
Occupation Boat Master 

The previous posted link ^ is a capt out of Sarasota area. Kinda confusing.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Mac1528 said:


> This is what the stats on tightlines say:
> About tightlinessportfishing:
> Location Panama City Beach
> Occupation Boat Master
> ...


I'm worried about tightlines, Duane Reynolds contracted the bacteria on Monday and lost the battle last night...


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Is Duane tightlines or is this another case? Was it in Pensacola?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> Is Duane tightlines or is this another case? Was it in Pensacola?


Duane was fishing at bob skies on Monday. He is not tightlines.


----------



## setlab (Jul 4, 2013)

Have you guys heard if there is any possibility for fish to carry this bacteria? Say a sheephead eats something with it?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Yikes. 

I still have some weird scars on my calves from a couple of times that I cut myself while loading my boat onto the trailer in Bayou Texar.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I'm worried about tightlines, Duane Reynolds contracted the bacteria on Monday and lost the battle last night...


Tightlines is posting over on THT today. Check out the thread "Florida man dead from crabbing" or something like that. He said his arm is almost completely healed.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

tkh329 said:


> Tightlines is posting over on THT today. Check out the thread "Florida man dead from crabbing" or something like that. He said his arm is almost completely healed.


 That's good news...hearing about Duane Reynolds passing is not.....I'm undecided on how much water contact I'm going to have in the future....
We need more info. about this bacteria...........


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

This really will only effect people who already have a compromised immune system. Most cases are in individuals with Hepatitis C or HIV.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Chet88 said:


> This really will only effect people who already have a compromised immune system. Most cases are in individuals with Hepatitis C or HIV.


How can you be so sure about that.?....a guy on the east coast that was perfectly healthy got this and died within a week....


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hers's a couple of links that will possibly answer some questions of what this is and all the other stuff that goes with it. I am not in the medical field, but I know that this is nothing to mess around with. It is much easier to prevent it while present in the warm waters than it is to cure it once contracted. Be safe everyone.

http://www.webmd.com/food-recipes/food-poisoning/tc/food-poisoning-vibrio-vulnificus-topic-overview

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vibrio_vulnificus


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

This is a terrible thing. My close friends' daughter complained of her leg hurting last week and went to the doctor. The doctor told her she had a pulled hamstring and cellulitis and sent her home. A couple of days later she was in so much pain she could not stand it so her mom took her to the the emergency room. She is type 1 diabetic so the doctor did a cat scan on her. He immediately sent her to Children's Hospital in Birmingham Alabama after getting the results. She went in surgery that same day ( last Monday). She has been infected with the flesh eating virus ans is still on a ventilator tonight. She has went through seven different surgeries so far. The surgeons are having to go in each time and remove areas that are impacted with the bacteria. So far they have had to remove approximately 75% of her leg tissue and have started removing tissue in her lower stomach now. Thee surgeon said that he is pushing his fingers between the muscle and skin and the tissue that has been infected just slips away from each other. We were told that most people do not survive this and loss of limbs were very possible if she does survive. Today has been her best day yet. The surgeons reported they did not have to take any tissue out today and are hoping they have this devil under control. I know this is a long post but I just want to make everyone aware of how simple this deadly infection can look at first. This infection moves fast and time is one of the large factors that determine the outcome. She lives near Birmingham Alabama and has not been to the coast nor eatin any seafood in over several months. Please keep her in your prayers.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Prayers now being lifted to your friends daughter and family for healing, and strength for those friends and family of all these victims of this terrible bacteria.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

What is the latest on this? has there been any more reported cases in our local waters?


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

I went to the beach and swam around for a coupe hours last week. Had a pretty nasty, deep cut on my hand and scraps in my legs. I'm doing fine. 
I wouldn't avoid the beach b/c of this.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Ragon210 said:


> What is the latest on this? has there been any more reported cases in our local waters?


News says there's one case in Escambia and santa rosa


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Latest news as of yesterday, it's confirmed in Escambia County, Link to news: http://local15tv.com/news/features/featured/stories/flesheating-bacteria-escambia-county-1864.shtml


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

wide spread said:


> This is a terrible thing. My close friends' daughter complained of her leg hurting last week and went to the doctor. The doctor told her she had a pulled hamstring and cellulitis and sent her home. A couple of days later she was in so much pain she could not stand it so her mom took her to the the emergency room. She is type 1 diabetic so the doctor did a cat scan on her. He immediately sent her to Children's Hospital in Birmingham Alabama after getting the results. She went in surgery that same day ( last Monday). She has been infected with the flesh eating virus ans is still on a ventilator tonight. She has went through seven different surgeries so far. The surgeons are having to go in each time and remove areas that are impacted with the bacteria. So far they have had to remove approximately 75% of her leg tissue and have started removing tissue in her lower stomach now. Thee surgeon said that he is pushing his fingers between the muscle and skin and the tissue that has been infected just slips away from each other. We were told that most people do not survive this and loss of limbs were very possible if she does survive. Today has been her best day yet. The surgeons reported they did not have to take any tissue out today and are hoping they have this devil under control. I know this is a long post but I just want to make everyone aware of how simple this deadly infection can look at first. This infection moves fast and time is one of the large factors that determine the outcome. She lives near Birmingham Alabama and has not been to the coast nor eatin any seafood in over several months. Please keep her in your prayers.


Very scary. I pray for the best for herself and her family. Horrible situation to be in.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

It's been stated that there are no deaths in SantaRosa or Escambia county yet. Although its reported here someone has .. Seems confusing... Can someone clarify the case involving Duane Reynolds?


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Duane Reynolds lived 3 houses from me in Gulf Breeze...he went fishing last week in the ICW off of Gulf Breeze......he passed last week.....confirmed.....


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Understood..... Been reported here twice, county not wanting to acknowledge i guess...condolences to the family & friends...


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

no woryz said:


> Understood..... Been reported here twice, county not wanting to acknowledge i guess...condolences to the family & friends...


Escambia County has acknowledged it, put out information, and has even been quoted in the PNJ. 

Another case was reported in Santa Rosa, the information about which came from Santa Rosa County.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Between the flesh eating bacteria and big ass rattle snakes, fishing and hunting are getting way too dangerous. Guess I need safer hobbies, like lawn darts or sky diving.


----------



## RSD (Jun 23, 2013)

Yesterday radio said it was at Shoreline


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

tkh329 said:


> Escambia County has acknowledged it, put out information, and has even been quoted in the PNJ.
> 
> Another case was reported in Santa Rosa, the information about which came from Santa Rosa County.



Thanks...... but County officials told me directly that no deaths to Vv 2 days ago...they're claiming misinformation...either way, sorry to hear of Mr Reynolds passing....


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Link from WEAR 3

http://www.weartv.com/news/features...firmed-case-flesh-eating-bacteria-36865.shtml


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

It keeps growing...please everyone be safe!

GRAND ISLE, Louisiana -- One Louisiana man has died and three others have become ill after becoming infected by Vibrio vulnificus, a bacterium related to the one that causes cholera. 
Full story: http://blog.al.com/gulf-coast/2013/07/man_dies_from_flesh-eating_bac.html


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

fairpoint said:


> Duane Reynolds lived 3 houses from me in Gulf Breeze...he went fishing last week in the ICW off of Gulf Breeze......he passed last week.....confirmed.....


Condolences, so sorry to hear how close this hits to home.


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow this is growing into an epidemic... I'll be visiting New Orleans next weekend, usually while there the wife and I partake in a few dozen oysters... Looks like this time they will be full cooked!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

This is getting out of hand. I'm constantly getting finned and pricked when fishing offshore. Beginning to wonder if I need gloves...


----------

